# Pompano Citation



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Looks like the pomp I registered at Oceans East in August is the ONLY one in the entire State!...I guess I win....anyone have any data on this? Do you win anything special for havein' the only one?
Pup 

From"August 19th off the VA Capes"

"...We cast out our big rigs again & started messin' around with our light tackle shrimp rigs,baited with shrimp on # 2 bronze hook & a light 1oz pyrimid sinker.Pow !, I hooked up with a really strong fast fish,got a look at it & it's a large pompano,chased it all over the place & finnally got ahold of it.Justin & Jason goin' "Now that's the biggest Pomp we have ever seen!".Must be at least 2 #'s,Va Citations are only 1 1/2 #'s so it's really a large fish to catch this far north...."..turned out to be the only one..

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vswft/vsft5.shtm


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

nope, there was one caught at Little Island that pushed 3lbs recently so you are no longer the leader.


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

It's not over till the end of the year so don't start holding your breath just yet. You don't win anything for registering the only fish of a species for the year however if you end up as the species winner for the year you get a nice trophy in addition to your citation. Good luck.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah,I thought that could'nt be right,had to be more pomp citations than one..,must not be very many tho,ya' think?

I have caught 2-5 #ers down on Ocracoke forever.Last week some lady caught one 5# 8ozs..thats a big one !
Pup


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

There are some decent sized Pompano in the Va waters, Just not alot. Best bet is Surf from Va Beach and South down to the nc border..


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

i have the paper work on a pompano at LIP that went 2lb 12 oz just have not turned inthe paper work yet. 
the guy who got it was James E. Jorden jr from williamsburg va


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

what kind of bait and presentation do you use to catch pompano


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Pompano Article*

I use pealed shrimp on #2 long shanked bronze hooks.they rust in one day but are very very sharp.

I did a story last year on pomp fishin' for the Ocracoke Obsever(Island Newspaper)...
here it is,It's the way I do it,I'm sure there's other methods.
This is posted with Ocracoke Obsever's permission.


Screamin' Demons of the Summer Surf.

Durring the dog days of summer here on Ocracoke the sun heats the sand on the beach so hot bare feet burn.The fisherman looks for a seat in the shade with a cold drink to cool down as the soaring heat bears down.The trusty fish-dog hides under the truck searching for cool sand.A light wind blows out of the southwest as the ocean clears to blue. Waves are light and soft, lulling the angler to sleep .But, just a short distance away,in the cuts & holes of the quiet whitewater,in every wave caressing the beach lurks a sneaky, fearsome, BLAZING FAST little fish that fights like a big bluefish being chased by a yellowfin tuna! This determined speedster fears nothing as it darts about in every wave searching for a sandflea or a small piece of shrimp.As one of the most challenging fish in the summer surf,the Florida Pompano rules.This spirited little fish delivers a terrific battle, makeing bonzi-runs up & down the beach fighting desperatly when hooked.

Pompanos have a silvery body,greenish gold on back & brite yellow on their throat stretching down thru their pelvic & anal fins.They have very small mouths,are moderatly flat, are a member of the"Jack" family & often confused with their cousin,the permit.On Ocracoke pompanos average 2lbs. or less with fish up to 4lbs or larger caught by lucky & or experianced anglers.The world record being 8# 12oz caught off of Charelston SC in 1975. 30 years ago

They are found in the surf of Ocracoke from the ocean shoreline just behind the shorebreak to out on the flat of the outer bar.Many of the larger ones are caught drift fishing in the inlet durring the slack tides & sometimes caught behind the island in the tide rips & swirls near the inlets. Arriveing in May or early June depending on the spring weather, they can stay in Ocracoke waters until October.Durring the hot summer months of July, August & early September the fishing reaches it's peak when the largest of the year are caught.

The baits to target pompano range from live sandfleas to fresh clams,shrimp,bloodworms,small callico crabs,fidler crabs(break off the claw),squid & other crustrations living in sandy bottoms,oyster bars & grass beds.The most common & effective bait to use here on Ocracoke is the mighty sandflea.Available almost the whole length of the island in the ocean surf they are easily caught.This accounts for the great pompano fishing as food is available in great numbers.Sandfleas can be caught with sandflea rakes,clam rakes lined with chicken wire,by using a shovel or simply by hand.Hunt for them durring low /outgoing tide.As the shorbreak waves receed into the ocean rush down with the rake scooping at the V shaped ripples made from them burrowing into the sand.Sandfleas live in colonys so once found normally a days worth of bait can be caught fairly quickly.A shovel works well if you don't have a flearake.Just dig as low as possible down to the shorebreak.Grab any found quickly before the next wave crashes in.Repeating between waves.This method can be quite entertaining as the fleas will attempt to dig in as soon as unearthed making the angler scratch & claw to get them.Don't be afraid to get wet as you chase them all around on your hands & knees in the shorebreak! Store them in a bucket with moist sand .Keep them cool as possible,covering the bucket with an icey wet cloth durring hot summer days.They will live a good long time if properly cared for.Shrimp & fresh clams make a very good bait also.Peal the shrimp & cut pieces simalar to the size of the sandfleas in the area.This will trick the pompano into thinking it has a peeler(soft) sandflea,the prized food it's hunting for.The "soft" sandflea? Well thats a whole 'nother story, trust me they do exist!

Use a light tackle 7' spinning rod with 8-10# test that's very sensitive to the light bump of the pompanos bite.The rigs used can range from a simple handtied 1 or 2 hook rig with light sinker to small shiny lures,spoons & bucktails..Rigs with small florescent floats or beads at the top of the hook mimic the color of a sandfleas eggs as well as keep the bait just off the bottom.Pompanos have very small mouths so use small long shanked beak hooks or the smallest circle hooks that can be found.If you are expecting larger fish then up the size of the hook a bit to match their size.It is very important to have sharp hooks, don't overlook this small but critical detail ! Most fish are caught with simple bottom rigs with fresh bait fished in the light whitewater of the shorebreak,up on the flats of the outer bars or the deep dropoff on the beachside of the outer bar durring an incoming tide.Look for areas that have sandfleas in the surf & places where there is orange sand & small shells as this indicates deep water right up to the beach. 

Pompanos are very light feeders,sometimes by the time you feel a strike the fish is already gone.Time to roll the rig in as the bait is gone too! You almost have to set the hook before you feel the bite.To be successfull the use of the technique of "triggering a strike" is key.Cast the rig out & let it settle,bounce the rod often,lightly making the bait jump off the bottom creating a small puff of sand as a small crab or sandflea would do.Let the waves roll the rig around.Using this technique will trigger the pompano into a strike.This action is important to success as it forces the fish to strike instead of allowing the sneaky thief to quietly eat the sandflea out of the shell as you hold the rod.(Hmm,that mythical "soft" sandflea sounds pretty good about now !) This method of fishing can be very successfull with all fish caught off the beach,not just pompanos.Holding bottom is not as important as the average fisherman thinks.Natural presentation will trick & ambush fish much more often than a rig holding fast.Try & use the lightest round sinker (1/2-1oz with swivel) possible allowing the bait to move naturally & roll with the surf.If fishing close to shore the sinker should be light enough that the rig will wash up onto the beach occasionally.A pompano can swim up onto the beach with an incoming wave looking for sandfleas retreating as the wave receeds,sometimes they are literally at you feet! 

Another method often overlooked is casting small shinny lures or small 1/4-1/2 0z yellow or white bullet-head bucktails wrapped with the same colored hair.Trim the hair on the bucktail just above the bend of the hook.Small trout jigs,lead heads with small gold or dark green grubs & "Doc's Goofy Jigs" work as well.Cast out & reel in slowly, jigging off the bottom mimicking a sandflea or small crab digging into the bottom.Most fish will be hooked as the line is tightened up just after the drop of the jig.This method goes right back to the technique of "triggering a strike".

Once one of these screamin' demons gets ahold of the bait,set the hook firmly a couple times, be sure to use your drag,adjusting it as conditions change.Let your rod bend with the ebb & flow.Follow the fish up & down the beach & use the wave action to bring these spirited fish up on the beach.Be patient as this fish is not coming to the beach easily & will fight valiantly to the very end.

Prepareing them is very easy. Just cut across the fishes body right behind the gills,work a sharp knife along the top of its body & fillet along the bones down its back, down to the ribcage finishing up along the bottom section of meat.Once a couple are cleaned the rest will clean up very quickly.Probably one of the easyist fish to clean on the outer banks.They are great prepared in almost any way,including frying,baked,grilled,broiled or steamed.

Fishing for pompanos & gathering the bait makes for a fun day for everyone.So next time you're on the island on a hot summer day looking for something to do don't overlook these fiesty little fish,they may not have the headlines as the bluefish,striper or red drum but their spirited battles & delicious eating makes them well worth the effort!

Pup


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Great article Seapuppy!! The Only thing I disagree with is when they hit the rig. I find that they hit very hard as they are always moving fast. They are one of the few fish in the ocean that are like sharks, They have to keep moving and swimming to live. Something to do with their air bladder or something like that, I cant remember the exact reason...


----------

